
Marriott discloses new data breach impacting 5.2M guests - finphil
https://www.cnet.com/news/marriott-discloses-new-data-breach-impacting-5-point-2-million-guests/
======
gentleman11
I get 1-2 robocalls per month from somebody claiming to be the Marriott. I
have never replied, it’s obviously some scam or another. Will it be 10 now?

~~~
finphil
I just received one... 10 minutes ago :(

